
Everything you should know about certificates and PKI but are too afraid to ask - jaquers
https://smallstep.com/blog/everything-pki/
======
jaquers
Pretty detailed write-up with lots of supplemental reading and enough
sass/style to keep it interesting. I learned quite a bit.

